# Subs Needed in Northern Illinois



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

We are located in the Northern Suburbs and we are in need of subcontractors. We are looking for plow trucks, skid steers, wheel loaders and equipment operators. We pay 2 weeks from the storm! Guaranteed!!! We service only Commercial/Industrial/Retail properties - Zero Tollerance - Long Hours. PM us for more information.

ACS PowerWash


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

I can send a Truck up that way if you can find me a Driver for it. I have a GMC 2500 With a Western 71/2 Let me know.
It's an extra truck.
Brian Porter
Reliable Snow Removal


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Brian,
We would not want to be responsible for the driver, if there is someone that you have there is a lot of work for them.
Brian 
ACS PowerWash


----------



## universal (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi ACS 

I have 3 extra f250 with 9-2 boss on them and 1 ls190 skid with 12' pusher. how much you paying. call me if you need a bad ass sub. 262-613-0093


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Please Private Message me.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

WELL, i don't know how to PM so if you need a guy e-mail me

[email protected]


----------

